# inversor DC-AC



## danith72 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola a todo el mundo!!Lo primero: gracias por leer este mensaje!!

Estoy tratando de diseñar un pequeño inversor DC-AC. Para ello estoy empleando la técnica PWM utilizando 4 Mosfet de cana N configurados como interruptor (ver figura).

Para controlar la apertura de los interruptores iba a emplear un HIP40821PZ, para generar el PWM lo iba hacer con un PIC16C711. La duda me llega cuando la salida que obtengo de la conmutación de los interruptores es una señal alterna pulsante.

Pero antes de elevar la tensión a 220V (ac), ¿¿es necesario hacer esa señal senoidal,no??? Pense en colocarle un integrador a la salida para obtener una señal triangular y luego colocarle un circuito conformador de ondas para obtener finalmente la señal senoidal. Luego amplificarla.

Es que he desmontado un inversor que tenía por ahi, y no consigo localizar el circuito integrador, ni el conformador de ondas??

Alguna idea,ayudaaaaaa!!!


----------



## eqp53 (Oct 14, 2009)

PUFFF...yo tengo el mismo problema porque me quiero fabricar un inversor, pero sólo veo en los libros inversores PWM que crean onda cuadrada, o como mucho onda cuadrada y onda senoidal de intensidad, pero nada más, y todo el mundo me dice que de hacer un inversor de onda senoidal pura que me olvide, que es demasiado complicado y sale mejor comprarte uno hecho.......pero son muy caros, y NO ME DARÉ POR VENCIDO. Estoy muy interesado en saber cómo funcionan exactamente, así que estaré atento a las respuestas de este tema. 

Suerte !


----------



## junior90 (Oct 14, 2009)

una palabra.. osciladores... convierten una señal DC en AC pura........ y con la frecuencia que deseas (50 o 60 hz para lo que quieren).
ahí esta la solución para volverla sinusoidal a partir de un voltaje DC. claro viene lo mas importante ya que este circuito si lo alimentan con 12Vdc pueden lograr 12vac. pero viene la parte en amplificación hasta 220 y esa si es laaaaaaaaarga o eso me imagino. y ni hablar de la etapa de potencia para lograr el watiaje que necesitaran para hacer funcionar lo que necesiten....
espero haberlos ayudado por lo menos con la primera parte. la etapa de amplificación si seria algo mucho mas complejo.
suerte.


----------



## eqp53 (Oct 15, 2009)

Una cosa. Para elevar una tensión alterna sólo te hace falta un transformador, no importa que la señar sea cuadrada como la que estás creando. La salida será  prácticamente cuadrada. El problema es que si montas un inversor que te da onda cuadrada de 220v sólo te va a servir para cargas resistivas, es decir, para iluminación y cosas así, pero no para un portatil, un microondas, etc.

De todas formas he encontrado una página que te dice cómo construir un inversor de 3kw y la salida creo que es senoidal:

http://www.telefonica.net/web2/pantufloagonza/inv3kw.htm

Suerte.

Y te dejo el enlace a otro tema del foro que habla de lo mismo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/inversor-dc-ac-4012/


----------



## danith72 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hola a todo el mundo!Mil de gracias eqp53 por la ayuda!Tambien gracias junior90. He abierto un inversor DC/AC que me han dejado. He extraido todos los componentes de el. Espero que sirva de ayuda. Por supuesto este inversor sirve para todo aparato electrico.

La lista la he adjuntado.

Un saludooooooooooooo


----------



## akiva (Mar 9, 2010)

HUUUYYYY  se le agradesco si pudiera ver el circuito!!!!!!!! gracias Exitos necesito un inversor!!!!!!! me urge un inversor DC- AC


----------



## SacamantecaS (Mar 9, 2010)

hola

y que sabeis de los inversores que no tienen transformador? que tienen mas rendimientos, alguien tiene algun esquema de esto? gracias.

saludos


----------

